# 1st plowing video 1/18/09



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Well we went out today and did some snow plowing so we took some video from my house and a small road I plow.

Hope you like it!


----------



## ProMac1K (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for the ride along!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

damn you still didnt put the sidiong on the barn, lol nice video man.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

THEGOLDPRO;721453 said:


> damn you still didnt put the sidiong on the barn, lol nice video man.


Ya I know to much racing this year and I had to get foot surgery.
Next year, by the way the truck you got looks good.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

daninline;721460 said:


> Ya I know to much racing this year and I had to get foot surgery.
> Next year, by the way the truck you got looks good.


thanks bro, after we looked at yours we just decided to get a newer truck, and the ram came along for like 8k so we just jumped on it. cant beat the v10


----------

